# shorthairs gotta love them



## bookerdog (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is a little shorthair pup from my last litter.


----------



## Erick (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey I got one of those









Of course shes a little bigger now


----------



## Erick (Mar 30, 2007)

Got one in white also







But she grew up to






Here they are at the beach pointing sea gulls  






*Gotta love them Shorthairs*


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice pic's I have rasied and trained shorthairs for about 15 years now. I also judge navhda gundog comps. I mostly chuckar hunt now in oregon and washington. Nice pups


----------



## Erick (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks bookerdog 

You have fine taste in dogs now we just need to work on you choice of saws.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 2, 2007)

Erick said:


> Thanks bookerdog
> 
> You have fine taste in dogs now we just need to work on you choice of saws.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 3, 2007)

Erick said:


> Thanks bookerdog
> 
> You have fine taste in dogs now we just need to work on you choice of saws.



Agreed!

Good lookin' dogs!


----------

